# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Απώλεια πιστοποιητικών

## Nh04

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι. Ο Ναύκληρος στο βαπόρι μας έχασα όλα τα πιστοποιητικά του και μου ζήτησε τη βοήθεια μου να τα ξαναβγάλει.

Υπηρεσία έχει 4 χρόνια τα τελευταια 5 χρόνια.

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει για κάθε ένα χαρτί:

¶δεια Ναυκλήρου
Σωστικά
V2 (roro)

Και από λεφτά και από διαδικασίες τι γίνετε; Ευχαριστώ

----------

